# Wrong login user for Windows 8



## js73 (Jun 10, 2002)

This is new. I have been logging in Windows 8 without any problem, but for the last few days, I am given a screen featuring "other users" as a start up screen. I can then put in my email address and password to log in, but I want this to be automatic (I had earlier used control userpasswords2, so that I did not have to enter my password). How can I get this function back? Many thanks.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8 Pro with Media Center, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU Q 720 @ 1.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 30 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 8125 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM v1.20), 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 487743 MB, Free - 328534 MB; D: Total - 22430 MB, Free - 3260 MB; F: Total - 49998 MB, Free - 6336 MB; G: Total - 99 MB, Free - 84 MB; L: Total - 49999 MB, Free - 48397 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 1449
Antivirus: AVG AntiVirus Free Edition 2013, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The alternative sign in options on windows 8 include a Microsoft account which requires an email address and paasword

Using control userpasswords2 is not recommended on 8 and if you wish to sign in without always requiring the password the correct method is to access via windows key + C click settings, then change pc settings and click users

There you will see the options for Microsoft account etc., including other users.

Although you can configure it so a password is not required, as against on this screen - only on wake
it is NOT recommended and the reason you have the other users, is because you have done so.

See this for more information please
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/14632-sign-show-all-users-last-user-windows-8-a.html

If as you did, set up for no password, then windows8 will automatically take you to the other users
Have you tried the back arrow
When you are using the default setting to only have the *last user that signed out* listed in the *sign in* screen, and that user does have a password, then Windows 8 will show only that last user in the sign in screen and you must click on the back arrow button to see all users.

This may help as well
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/passwords-in-windows-8-faq


----------

